# resolv.conf

## pasha17

ciao a tutti  :Very Happy: 

ho scaricato ed ho scompattato  stage3 lo scompattato in /mnt/gentoo 

perche ho voluto seguire il vostro consiglio facendo chroot su sabayon pero 

non va quando faccio cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo32/etc/

ra cortesemente mi potete spiegare perchè.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## lucapost

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6

hai montato /proc e /dev??

----------

## Peach

primo:

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6
> 
> hai montato /proc e /dev??

 

e secondo:

 *pasha17 wrote:*   

> non va

 

non è una spiegazione

se vuoi un'aiuto, devi essere preciso nel riportare i problemi, in questo caso l'errore (e sei già a buon punto avendo riportato il comando dato)

----------

## pasha17

:?:cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo32/etc/  ora va bene l'ha preso non so può essere perchè internet era disconesso?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## djinnZ

Si perchè sabayon lo aggiorna automaticamente in un suo modo strano.

----------

## pasha17

o :?ra do #mount -o bind /dev/mnt/gentoo32/dev e mi dice impossibile trovare /dev/mnt/gentoo32/dev in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab  :Question: 

----------

## Peach

 *pasha17 wrote:*   

> o :?ra do #mount -o bind /dev/mnt/gentoo32/dev e mi dice impossibile trovare /dev/mnt/gentoo32/dev in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab 

 

guarda bene la guida, ti sei dimenticato un pezzo nell'eseguire il comando, devi specificargli quale percorso bindare

----------

## pasha17

scusate la mia ignoranza ma non so cosa vuol dire bindare e siccome nella guida che ho non c'e scritto bene cosa si deve fare potrewste indicarmene una voi?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ckx3009

l'unica guida da seguire e' quella che si trova nella documentazione di gentoo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/

qui c'e' scritto tutto quello che ti serve per un'installazione completa.

----------

## pasha17

la guida c'elo ma non riesco acapire il passaggio che ho saltato che mi ha segnalato Peach comunque la sto seguendo

----------

## Peach

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *pasha17 wrote:*   o :?ra do #mount -o bind /dev/mnt/gentoo32/dev e mi dice impossibile trovare /dev/mnt/gentoo32/dev in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab  
> 
> guarda bene la guida, ti sei dimenticato un pezzo nell'eseguire il comando

 

no panico, rileggi quello che ho scritto e se capisci, l'errore sparisce.

"bindare" italianizzazione di "to bind", no te preoccupe

----------

## pasha17

vero avevo dimenticato di fare mount -t proc none /mnt/gento32/proc

e

infatti dopo aver dato mount -o bind /dev/mnt/gento32/dev è andato tutto liscio come l'olio

grazie grazzie graziie  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ma ora devo fare il chroot   :Question:  e poi  :Question: 

----------

## Peach

 *pasha17 wrote:*   

> ma ora devo fare il chroot   e poi 

 

come prima: segui la guida

non fartelo ripetere  :Wink: 

----------

